# Bullying



## HBULLOCK (Jan 12, 2012)

We have a patient who comes in with anxiety from being bullied at school. Any suggestions on the dx code for bullying?  Maybe just an Ecode? Thanks


----------



## cblack712 (Jan 12, 2012)

I would code the anxiety as the primary dx and then use V62.3 as a secondary


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes I realize that anxiety is the primary dx. I was hoping for something to use for the reason pt has anxiety (the bullying).  V62.3 is educational circumstance and I'm not comfortable using that. I appreciate your input. I have been looking through the ICD9 but can't seem to find anything.  Has anyone ever coded this???  thanks alot


----------



## ajs (Jan 12, 2012)

HBULLOCK said:


> Yes I realize that anxiety is the primary dx. I was hoping for something to use for the reason pt has anxiety (the bullying).  V62.3 is educational circumstance and I'm not comfortable using that. I appreciate your input. I have been looking through the ICD9 but can't seem to find anything.  Has anyone ever coded this???  thanks alot



I would go with either V62.4 Social maladjustment (because it includes social isolation or persecution), or else V62.81 Interpersonal problems, not elsewhere classified.


----------



## cblack712 (Jan 12, 2012)

Helen I am going to try and send you a copy of supporting documention - it is from the Ingeniz Coders Desk Reference of Diagnoses. The scenario for the V62 section is the same as yours with the exclusion of the stressor. I have coded your scenario a number of times working trauma medicine as these kids are often brought in having anxiety attacks. I was going to attach it here, but I keep getting told that the file is too large.


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 12, 2012)

Is your doctor stating the anxiety as unspecified? Maybe he should be specifying in greater detail that it's due to or associated with a physical condition or maybe it could be considered a PTSD with anxiety too. Tough one without the documentation from your physician for sure.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Jan 12, 2012)

Well Thanks so much to all of you for your input. I just wanted in someway to show the reason for the anxiety. The child was having chest pains as well all related to the bullying. Incase additional services need to be done. Thanks again


----------

